# Pigeon with blue band in my neighborhood



## KrisO (May 30, 2012)

I saw it two days ago. It landed right near my car on the wall and I saw a blue band around its leg. I just saw it lying in a driveway today (not dead, just resting I assume). I am not comfortable handling it but was wondering what else I can do? I put water out but did not notice if it came and drank some.

I am on the coast in Massachusetts 10 miles North of Boston.
Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over this bird.

This bird is not wild it is domestic and needs to be caught.

There is a link under RESOURCES on 1st step to helping a bird, and it has ways to catch the bird.

Here is a link on first step:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

He might get rested up figure out where he's at and fly away unless he is injured! I have a blue bar pigeon keeps coming to my house when my birds are loft flying he pops out of no where lands with my birds my birds trap. and he just hangs out on the barn .it doesn't have a club band just a plastic light blue band looks like a chip band but why would he have a racing band and no club band that makes him unable to compete in any club race correct. could he be someones pet?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pollo70 said:


> He might get rested up figure out where he's at and fly away unless he is injured! I have a blue bar pigeon keeps coming to my house when my birds are loft flying he pops out of no where lands with my birds my birds trap. and he just hangs out on the barn .it doesn't have a club band just a plastic light blue band looks like a chip band but why would he have a racing band and no club band that makes him unable to compete in any club race correct. could he be someones pet?


You need to catch this bird if it is lost.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> You need to catch this bird if it is lost.


I have tried but he stays on top of the barn next to my loft, I am hoping he comes down and lands on the landing board he might see the other birds trap and follow or if he comes down I can catch him with a net. I have been trying to catch him what info can I get off him if he doesn't have a club band?


----------

